# New Knitter



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have knitted several afghans, but they come out uneven on the ends. Cast on and cast off. what can I do to not have this problem.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe if you try slipping the first stitch of every row. Makes a nice chain stitch similar to crochet.

Could be just a problem with your tension either at the start or the end of the row. Be sure to give a little tug on your yarn.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

When you say "uneven", what exactly are you meaning? Are you saying that one end is wider than the other?

Lynne


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Don't give up, you'll get the hang of it. Last week end I showed a friend to crochet. hahahaha you should have seen her chains. Yeakkkk, so tight you could not insert the crochet in the stitches. Next lesson, this Saturday. But I am patient and will tell her to relax, she is so stressed when doing it. Try to do the same, relax and try to end your work evenly. No stress. Practice makes purfect!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Always post pictures if you can ..so others can help.

Welcome to the Forum btw!


----------



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

yes... I was told to use a larger needle on the cast off end.. butthat does not correct the problem.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

TB said:


> I have knitted several afghans, but they come out uneven on the ends. Cast on and cast off. what can I do to not have this problem.


Using a couple sizes larger needle will let you pull the yarn stitch tighter against the needle and still maintain a "loose" stitch cast on and cast off. I give a tug on the strands both when casting on and off and when slipping the edge stitch purlwise. I've gone as large as use a size 11 on the cast-on edge and then on the next row change to the smaller needle when knitting a baby afghan with size 8 needles!

Do you increase the stitch count evenly across 10-20 sts after knitting an inch or two of your afghan and then similarly decrease near the end of the afghan. Otherwise the ends will tend to spread out in relation to the rest of the afghan which might make your afghan ends look uneven or ruffled.


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

I am not sure if you have the same problem that I had, but my cast ons were too tight. Which was making one end narrower than the other. I solved the problem with casting on over two needles (two of the size I was going to knit with). I also had to use a larger needle to cast off (only went up one size to cast off).


----------



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried using a larger needle one size larger than the needle I was knitting with to cast on and cast off... It still was wider on the cast off end... very frustrating. I may just try to use ahe same size needle I am knitting with to cast off... hope that will solve my problem


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

TB said:


> I tried using a larger needle one size larger than the needle I was knitting with to cast on and cast off... It still was wider on the cast off end... very frustrating. I may just try to use ahe same size needle I am knitting with to cast off... hope that will solve my problem


Ok, if the problem is your cast off end is wider. Your tension must get looser when you cast off. You could try pulling the yarn tighter after each stitch; or cast off with a smaller needle. Good luck. I know how frustrating it can be to finally finish something and not be happy with it.


----------



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, my cast off end is wider than my cast on end... any suggestions.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

TB said:


> Yes, my cast off end is wider than my cast on end... any suggestions.


Rip out 10 rows or a convenient spot that won't show as much, decrease 8% of the stitches evenly across avoiding any border stitches, and then finish the blanket. I do this on all my baby blankets. Another alternative is go to a size smaller needle to finish the last 10 rows or change to the smaller needle at a convenient spot.


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

HOW wonderful that you are teaching a friend ! I think this is awesome.
For years, I have learned a lot of things from others, believe it or not, my dear M I L taught me how to sew over the phone ( we lived 350 miles away from home while my DH was going to college ! ) When she taught me how to sew, she told me to go get "Jiffy' patterns ( or something with 2-3 pcs. in the pattern, and be prepared to "toss" the first 2-3 things I made. Same thing with knitting or crocheting. I remember making a octogon rug ( crochet) and it was AWFUL.....but my MIL proudly displayed that rug in her kitchen for years ! 
Have a great day.....


----------



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes... the cast off end is too wide...too loose.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello I had the same problem when I was working on a small blanket it kept expanding on one side LOL I put it aside and started working on other things might let my niece use it as a small doll blanket or something I couldn't figure out either why it was odd looking LOL thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## judygl27 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would like a beginners pattern for socks


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

judygl27 said:


> I would like a beginners pattern for socks


Look at your Private Messages highlighted in yellow at the top of this screen and I'll post a bunch that will show up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

yes... usually the cast off is wider than the cast on.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I sometimes have trouble getting a cast on edge to match the bind off edge... Cast on is always tighter than bind off. Solution for that is to use a larger needle for cast on... then a smaller needle for bind off. 
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

judygl27 said:


> I would like a beginners pattern for socks


Free patterns for toe up Magic Loop socks. This is the very first sock pattern I worked...and found it an easy way to learn how to do socks. 
I now always work two at a time...toe up Magic Loop.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-up-raggi-socks

I now use the heel directions from this pattern all the time.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lifestyle-toe-up-socks---no-swatch-needed

Be careful...sock knitting can be addicting. I am working on my 16th pair in the last 12 weeks. 
Jane


----------

